# Happy Pachino Day



## vonGarvin (10 Jul 2006)

This to my fellow Royals as well as to the Plough Jockeys out there.  Had to actually work today; however, my family and I had spaghetti for supper!

Pro Patria!
Paratus!


----------



## the 48th regulator (10 Jul 2006)

Cough cough,, ahem....

A happy Pacino day to you too, from a member of the Glamour Boys....

dileas

tess


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jul 2006)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Cough cough,, ahem....
> 
> A happy Pacino day to you too, from a member of the Glamour Boys....
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the Glamour Boys (not to be confused with the Glimmer Twins:   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





You see, I was unaware that the 48th celebrated anything other than the opening night of the Toronto Maple Leafs at the Gardens  Air Canada Centre

I'm just kidding.

I know naturally that the 1st Bde of the 1st Canadian Division (WWII) was composed of The RCR, The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment and the 48th Highlanders of Canada, and that all were involved on 10 July 1943 with the landing in Sicily.  What I didn't know, however, was that the 48th celebrated this day as well.


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2006)

As do the Hasty P's, but I do not believe that three Regiments have ever formally celebrated it together.  I have heard that there was a gathering of retired members of all three regiments getting together in the Hasty P AOR this year.


----------



## vonGarvin (11 Jul 2006)

According to the Pro Patria 2005, it shows the 1000 Islands Area Branch parading withe the Hasty P's on Pachino Day (2005?).  
As a young Hasty P (in the 1980s) I remember parading at the Cenotaph on those HOT july days.  Once I had the honour of standing vigil.
I still remember having that spaghetti in the mess tins and that cheap wine


----------



## Hockeycaper (11 Jul 2006)

Ahh yes.... free spaghetti and cheap wine....Happy Pachino day to all.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (11 Jul 2006)

I talked to a Loyal Eddies veteran yesterday but he was not much into the conversation, unfortunately. Don't know if was in Sicily or not. Anyway, happy day - fellas like CSM Nutley are not forgotten.


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jul 2006)

Yeah, happy birthday to Al Pacino, glad you guys make a fuss over it. :warstory:


----------



## Michael OLeary (11 Jul 2006)

*Pachino Day Commemoration
and arrival of the
Distinguished Conduct Medal (DCM)
awarded to
Private Joseph Grigas
for actions at Pachino 10 July 1943*

10 July 2006
Wolseley Barracks, London, Ontario​
http://thercr.ca/gallery/gallery_grigas_100706.htm

The Distinguished Conduct Medal

The Distinguished Conduct Medal (DCM), awarded to Warrant Officers, non-commissioned officers, and men, serving in any of the sovereign's military forces, for distinguished conduct in the field. The DCM was created on 4 December 1854, because of the Crimea War, and was first awarded to a Canadian on 19 April 1901. There were 2,132 awards to Canadian Army and RCAF personnel, plus 38 first bars and 1 second bar. - Source: Veterans Affairs Canada. 

Citation for DCM; Pte Joseph Grigas:

“On 10 July 1943 in vicinity of Pachino airfield, "A" Company, The Royal Canadian Regiment of which Private Grigas was a member, was operating against enemy coastal defences. At 1000 hours, the company commenced an assault on a coast defence battery immediately north of Pachino airfield. Private Grigas's Second-in-Command became a casualty. Private Grigas took command of the section and, advancing under heavy fire managed to reach the perimeter wire. The remainder of the company was by this time pinned to the ground. Private Grigas breached a gap in the wire and led his section through to assault three enemy concrete posts which were knocked out in quick succession. Although Private Grigas's section was the only section of the company to enter the battery position, the attack was led with such determination that it caused the immediate surrender of the garrison of approximately two hundred men and in the capture of four 9.2 howitzers and large quantities of ammunition, small arms, and stores. The personal gallantry, determination and leadership of Private Grigas was largely responsible for the success of this operation.”

Five soldiers of The RCR were awarded the Distinguished Conduct Medal during the Second World War:

§	Lance Corporal William Leslie FAIRFIELD
§	Corporal Colin Grant FORREST 
§	Private Joseph GRIGAS
§	Acting Corporal Norman John McMAHON
§	Private Howard Glenwood OTIS


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jul 2009)

*BUMP*
It's that time of year again!  Happy Pachino Day, one and all!


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jul 2012)

Bumpity Bump!








Happy Pachino Day!


----------



## Jimmy_D (10 Jul 2012)

To you and all others involved as well.

Pro Patria


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Jul 2012)

I'm off to Parliament Hill this morning; the CO of the Ceremonial Guard has invited The RCR (serving and retired) to atend as guests: the band will play The RCR March during the ceremonies today, in honour of Pachino Day and of all the regiments and corps who landed on 10 Jul 43.


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2012)

Happy Pachino Day - Pro Patria.

MM


----------



## Pat in Halifax (10 Jul 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm off to Parliament Hill this morning; the CO of the Ceremonial Guard has invited The RCR (serving and retired) to atend as guests: the band will play The RCR March during the ceremonies today, in honour of Pachino Day and of all the regiments and corps who landed on 10 Jul 43.



I wish I'd known that earlier today. My dad was a proud Hasty P...which makes me a proud son of a Hasty P.


----------



## jollyjacktar (10 Jul 2012)

My Dad was with 17th LAA Regt. and was in that neck of the woods.  Perhaps he participated in the landings as well.  Happy Pachino Day to all you Pongos out there.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Jul 2012)

Happy Pachino Day,

Then wine and pasta are going to have to wait till the weekend though (like always). ;D


----------



## Edward Campbell (11 Jul 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Happy Pachino Day,
> 
> Then wine and pasta are going to have to wait till the weekend though (like always). ;D




Ditto: we, The RCR Association in Ottawa, will celebrate on Fri, as always with spaghetti and Chianti.


----------



## Redeye (11 Jul 2012)

There was no wine to be had, but Royal Canadians (and one Hasty P - me!) feasted on spaghetti all the same last night at Camp Julien.


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Jul 2012)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> Ditto: we, The RCR Association in Ottawa, will celebrate on Fri, as always with spaghetti and Chianti.



We celebrated with a run wearing 25 pound packs to the Ottawa river where we proceeded to run from the sandy beach into the water where we did squats.
Followed by running out of the water where we crawled up the beach in the sand throwing the packs ahead of us.
Then back into the water for more exercises.  
Back and forth.  
2 serials of 7 (or 10?)  exercises later we ran back to the lines, dumped the sand out of our shoes and had a great meal.

When I heard "Monday morning PT,  sugar cookies" I thought we were having snacks- I didn't think *we'd *be the sugar cookies. 
I'll see if I can throw up some pics.


----------



## vonGarvin (10 Jul 2013)

It's here again!  Happy Pachino Day


----------



## Edward Campbell (10 Jul 2013)

The Ceremonial Guard has invited all Royal Canadians to join them on the Hill and then for a spaghetti lunch at their barracks (Carleton University) at noon. (Sadly, I will miss it - an eye appointment this morning.)

The regular RCR Association, Ottawa Branch, Pachino lunch - spaghetti and Chianti - will be held on Fri, 12 Jul 13 in the Army Officers' Mess.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Jul 2013)

Happy Pachino day....no wine and past for me though...unless they just happen to have pasta for dinner tonight.


----------



## medicineman (10 Jul 2013)

Happy Pachino Day Royals  .

MM


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jul 2016)

All the best to all who celebrate today ...


----------



## dangerboy (10 Jul 2019)

Happy Pachino Day to all my RCR brethren. 

For those pers not familiar with Pachino Day here is a quick synopsis of it:

On 10 July 1943 soldiers of The RCR part of 1st Canadian Infantry Brigade (along with The 48th Higlanders and The Hasty Ps) landed on the southern tip of Sicily as part of OPERATION HUSKY with objectives to take the town of Pachino along with its airfield. 

0100 hrs - 10 July, 1943 loading commenced into a landing craft.

0530 hrs - 10 July, 1942 The Canadians landed on the Costa dell'Ambra, the sandy shore of a bay on the southeast corner of the island. Their first objective was the airfield at Pachino, about 5 km inland, which had been bombed and shelled for days. The local Italian garrison was small but, if the soldiers located there decided to put up a fight they could inflict heavy casualties. As well as 15 pillboxes and 20 machine gun posts, they had a coastal battery of four 147-mm guns and at Pachino an airfield battery of four six inch howitzers.

When The Royal Canadian Regiment, commanded by LCol Ralf Crowe, finally waded ashore, it was in broad daylight. The Royals encounted very little resistance on the beach and briskly located and destroyed the coastal battery, capturing 38 gunners. They then headed inland to Pachino, which they took with equal dispatch.

1300 - A Coy had the worst fight of the day, under constant shellfire, it advanced across the airfield in extended order. 5 members of the RCR struck terror into the enemy as they forced their way over the wire and destroyed two heavily defended machine gun posts. Despite the constant shelling and the enemies superior strength, A Coy successfully neutralized the enemy, seizing the Coastal defence battery, 130 prisoners and four 6 inch guns. For bravery during this action, Private J.W. Gardner received the Military Medal and Private J. Grigas received the Distinguished Conduct Medal.

1400 - While the battalion was reorganizing, D Coy moved to the high ground covering enemy approaches, but to get there they had to run the fiercest machine gun fire of the day and despite suffering casualties they took their objective and 40 prisoners.

1700 - The troops brewed up and the RCR were the first allied unit to capture an airfield in Sicily.

To honour this historic event they have Pachino Day, in which traditionally a meal of spaghetti and red wine is served. This sounds a lot more fun that trying to kill each other by chasing a ball across a sports field (but what do I know).


----------

